# Cervelo Soloist seatpost slipping!



## Nibnabsac (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi guys, just got back from a ride on my new Soloist and the carbon seatpost has slipped down 15mm!

Has anyone else had this problem? What is the solution?

I am also going to put some MTB cable donuts on the gear cables inside the down tube to try and calm down the rattle. 

Has anyone got a solution for that one too?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Put either toothpaste, hairspray or Tacx Dynamic paste on the post and torque to the correct value. Rattling can sometimes be a part of bikes with internal cable routing.


----------



## Nibnabsac (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Juanmoretime, but where do I get that toothpaste stuff??

Just kidding. Good answers, I did think that a cutting paste used as a medium might stop the slippage, but toothpaste yeah. The post has a real gloss to it and that may be the problem. The CSC guys have a matt finish to their posts.

Also do you think that speedplay sticker is going inside the tube and made out of something like plumbers thread tape?


----------

